# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Проблемы с железом? Решаем здесь.

## Stych

*Если есть проблемы с компом, выкладывайте сюда, попробуем сообща решить проблему.*

----------


## MOHAPX

У меня создается впечатление что моя оперативная память работает не на полную катушку тоесть свои старые 512 мб она вырабатывает с лихвой, а новенькие поставленные 1024 практически не использует, а польуется подгрузом с винчесера (ибо подвисает семерка). Зайдешь в диспетчер, а там 600 мб, и тормоз, а где остальные почему на половине забитой памяти тормозит?

----------


## Stych

Какая оператива DDR 1 или 2.? А вообще выложи полную инфу например с эвереста, например поддерживаемые тайминги например и т.д.

----------


## Serj_2k

тайминги тут не заметны.
Монарх, у тя два модуля (старый и новый) или 1 новый?

----------


## MOHAPX

у меня две ДДР 2, даты вставления их в комп розняцца 1год и 2 месяца

----------


## Stych

Мало информации. DDR 667 или 800? Какой из них какой или оба. Тайминги посмотреть надо. Прогони на Memtest. Попробуй выйми 512, погоняй гиг по тестам и наоборот.

----------


## MOHAPX

ТАк мне поподробней можно расписать на какой проге это делать, где эти тайминги? а то я чеето не догоняю

----------


## Banderlogen

Такая ситуация.

Есть 2 принтера:
Canon ip1500
Canon ip2200

Уехал на недельку - приезжаю - дома говорят глянь принтер - не работает.
При попытке печати ip1500 говорит, что "контейнер для отработанных чернил полон" (какой там контейнер? нет там ничего) и мигает поочередно своими лампочками - оранжевый-зеленый-оранжевый-зеленый. Мигает сразу при включении, а не только при попытке печати.
ip2200 также мигает при включении - 5 раз оранжевым - 1 раз зеленым и так без перерыва. При попытке печати говорит, что цветной картридж не такой как надо =)

Началось это, как выяснилось после заправки черного картриджа на ip2200. К ip1500 никто не прикасался =)

Теперь и винда другая, и дрова другие, и usb-кабель другой. Не работают оба.

Может подскажет кто что? =)

----------


## Stych

Я закачаю в софт программу Эверест. Запусти ее найди в ней характеристики оперативы и сделай скрины. Повесь их сюда.

----------


## Stych

Banderlogen, есть такая штука в принтерах Canon "памперс" называется, туда сбрасываются отработанные чернила. Его надо обнулять.
Для сброса счетчикив необходимо
1.Удалить принтер из системы(если конечно он установлен)
2.Отключить его от сети(именно выдернуть штепсель изи розетки) и от USB.
3.Нажать и удерживать кнопку "Сеть"(POWER) и подключить его к сети(не отпуская кнопку!)
4.Нажать два раза кнопку подачи бумаги(RESUME)
5.Отпустить кнопку "Сеть".Принтер поерзает головой и поморгает светодиодом.
Все.Мы находимся в сервесном режиме.
Далее..
6.Подключаем к USB и устанавливает драйвера.
7.Запускаем iP1500 Service Tool и в верхнем правом углу выбираем порт принтера.Там будет что то типа USB002.Если в окне USB PORT нет ничего,то принтер не установился.
8.Ставим галки CLEANING и EEPROM CLEAR/
9.Вставляем лист бумаги и нажимаем TEST PATTERN 1 и ждем.
После процедуры обнуления выключить принтер из сети(именно из розетки) чтобы выйти из сервиса.И все.Печатай.


PS Файл отчета очень здоровый, проще скрин.


PPS А в 2200 попробуй обнулить картриджи. Даю коды сбросов пробуй.
КОДЫ СБРОСОВ:
1. Выключите принтер.
2. Удерживая кнопку Resume нажмите кнопку POWER.
3. Удерживая кнопку POWER отпустите кнопку RESUME.
4. Затем нажмите два раза снова кнопку RESUME.
5. Отпустите все кнопки.
6. Индикатор моргнет зеленым цветом и останется зеленым.
7. Нажмите 4 раза кнопку RESUME для сброса памперса или иное количество раз, если нужно произвести другую операцию:
1 раз - Orange - Service test print
2 раз - Green - EEPROM information print
3 раз - Orange - EEPROM initialization
4 раз - Green - Waste ink counter setting
5 раз - Orange - Destination setting (Press Power > Press Resume 3x)
6 раз - Green - Print head deep cleaning
11-13 раз - Orange, Green, Orange - Return to menu selection
14 раз - Green - Left margin correction
8. Выключите принтер кнопкой POWER.

----------


## MOHAPX

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] суммарная информация
как бы вот

----------


## Banderlogen

> Запускаем iP1500 Service Tool


Здесь на этом остановился. Что за она?




> 6. Индикатор моргнет зеленым цветом и останется зеленым.


Со вторым принтером на этом. Мигает как и раньше 5 раз оранжевым - 1 раз зеленым.

Вообще тут что-то непонятное. Так синхронно оба кэнона вырубились =\

----------


## Stych

MOHAPX, У тебя такая проблема. Покупая оперативу ты не обратил внимание на процессор. Он у тебя откровенно слабый, твой Celeron D341 может работать только на 133 Мгц, а совместно оператива может работать до  266 Мгц. Еще изначально, когда ты покупал комп, тебе продали мощную оперативу и слабый проц, тебе надо было проц менять и добавлять оперативу, тогда был бы эффект, а так ничего не будет. Проц не может работать с такой мощной ОЗУ. Короче меняй проц и будет те счастье.

PS Прежде чем его менять пробей будет ли поддерживать твоя материнка проц, который ты захочеш купить, возможно придется менять и мать тоже.

----------


## Stych

Banderlogen, iP1500 Service Tool 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

А со вторым получаеццо или нет я не понял?

----------


## Banderlogen

> Banderlogen, iP1500 Service Tool 
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
> 
> А со вторым получаеццо или нет я не понял?


Как приеду - все попробую.
Со вторым не получилось. Я так понял он не перешел в нужный решим при нажати этих кнопок.
И, насколько я знаю, это один из первых ip2200. Там типа нет счетчика на картридж. Как-то так.

----------


## Sanych

Похоже на вирус Salyty Так по моему называется. Я видел у человека такую проблемму с таким же сообщением именно из за этого вируса. Прогнали Dr. Web Cureit последним и всё стало нармуль.

----------


## Stych

Что за хард? Сколько лет? Файловая система? На сколько разбит разделов? Прогони хард на вирусы, антивирусом с последними базами. И погоняй по тесту Виктория.

----------


## Чача

Такой вопросик: если в одной из колонок подключенных к компу стал ни с того, ни с сего глухой звук, в чем может быть причина. Колонки microlab, глухой звук стал у той которая основная и подключена непосредственно к системнику! У второй все нормально, все четко и ясно слышно

----------


## Stych

Переустанови драйвера на звук и кодеки, какие есть в системе. Глухой звук во всех программах, играх?

----------


## Чача

Да,  глухой звук и в программах, и в медиабиблиотеке и играх   именно в одной колонке

----------


## Stych

Драйвера на звук с кодеками поменял?

----------


## Чача

Да, таже фигня, тут кодеки ни при чем. ведь одна колонка нормалек пашет...

----------


## Pasha_49

Если только в одной,Э то проблема скорее всего в колонке, или усилке встроенном.

----------


## Serj_2k

> Такой вопросик: если в одной из колонок подключенных к компу стал ни с того, ни с сего глухой звук, в чем может быть причина. Колонки microlab, глухой звук стал у той которая основная и подключена непосредственно к системнику! У второй все нормально, все четко и ясно слышно


проверь штекер, на предмет целостности. возможно, появилась наводка (мот колонки переставил с одного места в другое). либо по схеме чё нить, минус пропал какой нить и т.д. проверь колонки в работе от другого источника, подальше от компа

----------


## Чача

Я действительно переносил колонку (именно ту которая заглохла) для подключения к cd магнитоле и там она стала глохнуть. Потом вернул на законное место и подключил к компу и все равно глушняк

----------


## Serj_2k

а она только гудит или играет и гудит? если шевелить штекер, подключенный к системнику, чё нить изменяецца? как играет от CD магнитолы?

кста. если провод штекера таки повреждён, то может коротнуть. этим можно сложить звуковуху.

----------


## Чача

Она играет и не гудит, просто гораздо глуше чем вторая! Шевелил штекер, ничго не менятеся. От магнитолы играет также глухо

----------


## Serj_2k

сначала нужно показать спецу, а потом в утиль, при необходимости

----------


## Femida

На мониторе ЖКИ появилось черное пятно... пробовала корректировать настройки монитора, ноль результата... Что это значит, все, надо менять монитор???

----------


## Pasha_49

Проверь монитор тестами Nokia test monitir или EVEREST, в нем есть встроенный тест мониторов. EVEREST есть в теме с программами. Если на тесте бедет видна эта точка, значит битый пиксель. Можешь менять, или можешь оставить, монитор будет работать.

----------


## Femida

Похоже, да, битые пикселы...и ничего нельзя сделать??? Без замены матрицы??

----------


## Pasha_49

Ничего.... Или менять или терпеть с таким монитором.

----------


## Sanych

Если поменяют. У каждой торговой марки есть своё ограничение на битые пиксели. И за один-два могут не поменять. Ещё зависит где находиться. Чем ближе к центру, тем больше шансов на замену.

----------


## Serj_2k

есть прога, которая каким-то своим способом вродь как борецца с битыми и горящими пикселями.

----------


## Femida

> есть прога, которая каким-то своим способом вродь как борецца с битыми и горящими пикселями.


может... но пока что-то не нашла(( (только для тестирования...) гарантия уже собственно прошла... монитор Samsung SyncMaster 710V... а количество битых пикселей 0,5 на 0,5 см, слева, скраю...

----------


## Serj_2k

Femida, когда говорят, што што-то стоящее стоит денег, то так оно и есть. я не конкретно про твой случай, а вообще.

у самсунга крутая производственная база, но они бурут количеством.  норм самсунговский моник тож денег стоит, как и другие норм фирмовые моники, а у нас берут што дешевле ...

по программке погуглю ща, мот найду. просто когдато на глаза что-то такое попадалось, но мне без надобности, т.к. у меня трубка, гг

----------


## Femida

> Femida, когда говорят, што што-то стоящее стоит денег, то так оно и есть. я не конкретно про твой случай, а вообще.
> 
> у самсунга крутая производственная база, но они бурут количеством.  норм самсунговский моник тож денег стоит, как и другие норм фирмовые моники, а у нас берут што дешевле ...
> 
> по программке погуглю ща, мот найду. просто когдато на глаза что-то такое попадалось, но мне без надобности, т.к. у меня трубка, гг


Я скачала прогу Bad Crystal 2.5, только она серийник не принимает((((

----------


## Artemqa

А кто нить умеет собирать копы ? прост я вот думаю собрать се систему, вроде се комплектующие знаю какие надо ,а как собирать не знаю даже  :unknw:

----------


## Pasha_49

Умею собирать, раньше это была моя работа, или подработка. Могу подсказать как собрать или соберу сам. Пиши комплектацию всю, совместимость хоть узнать, всё подскажу

----------


## SDS

не могу проблему одолеть: шрифт в окнах утилит под микроскоп надо,
под Win я любой выставлю (через экран) а с этим что делать?
драйверы менял (обновлял) толку - 00 и всё начинается с Тотаla (я имею в виду
после переустановки Win) и пошло-поехало.
В Тотале ставлю 10сразу, потом приходится 11 ставить, разница 10-11 чуть не 
в два раза по размеру.

----------


## multiarc

Какая винда? какой тотал? больше информации...

----------


## Banderlogen

*SDS*, проблема со шрифтами врядли является проблемой "железа".
Может у тебя разрешение просто стоит не то?

----------


## ArnoZ

Здравствуйте.
Конфиг компа
Motheboard: Gigabite GA-K8NE
CPU: Athlon64 3000+
RAM: 1 Gb DDR, 2*512 Mb = (2Gb)
HDD: Seagate 250Gb (родной), WD 500Gb (оба SATA2)
GPU: Geforce 6600GT 128Mb
FSP 350Вт
WinXP SP3 Corporate

В общем есть такая проблема.
Около года периодически вылетал в BSOD --  BAD_POOL_CALLER (500 тогда еще небыло), были и другие но их было меньше.
Был установлен и нормально работал utorrent, потом начались BSOD, драйвер причины nvata.sys (я так понимаю дрова на мать и все-все).
Переустановка винды, драйверов ничего недала, BSOD остался.
Проверка винта Seagate 250 в Victoria 3.52 (один раз показала BADы потом все ОК  ), MHDD 4.6 и HD Regeberator 1.71 тоже ничего не находят.
После удаления зоны безопасности Acronis (была на диске С) слетел один из разделов E, инфу восстановил, но кусок оказался в конце диска и был основным.
После удаления всех разделов прогой Super Fdisk и проверкой ею на BADы их было обнаружено 13075. Erase прогой Super Fdisk ничего не исправил, Classic Remap Victoria ничего не сделал, HD Regeberator 1.71 тоже ничем не помог, MHDD 4.6 пока не запускал. Родная утилита SeaTools в режиме Full Earase что-то сделала но после в Super Fdisk не смог ни разбить ни чего другого.
Сейчас работает Vicroria в режиме Advance Remap, посмотрю что будет утром.

У кого есть какие предложения, чем можео восстановить винт, убрать или блокировать возможные BADы, т.е. вернуть работоспособность винту (очень нужно)!!!!!!

P.S. Может с этими траблами связано и отключение одного из USB портов на передней панели?

----------


## Sanych

> Может с этими траблами связано и отключение одного из USB портов на передней панели?


Это проблема материнки или драйверов на материнку. По остальному не могу сказать толком. Если бы я ставил винду а потом смотрел, другое дело. А так слишком много вариантов.

----------


## SDS

*ArnoZ*, 
вот читаю и не пойму: тебе что всё это восстановить в полном объёме?

----------


## Stych

Как все сложно) Тут просто веник сыпется, убрать бады поможет полное форматирование его, а оно тебе надо ведь появятся новые. Ставь на систему хороший веник, а этот цепляй как дополнительный, но хранить на нем чет важное не рекомендую канешн. Работоспособность ты ему не вернешь, физический износ. А USB порты это уже другая песня надо смотреть подключение их к материнке.

----------


## ArnoZ

> Это проблема материнки или драйверов на материнку


А что с дровами, раньше все было ОК (дрова с родного диска), мать ... может быть, а может и блок, хотя он FSP 
Кстати вот скрин с CPUID Hardware Monitor с 1 винтом Seagate 250Gb
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Второй кулер установлен на материнке (4000...). Непонятна только одна температура 70..73 С, она такая с самого запуска системы и неизменяется.
Прога HD Tune Pro 4.01 выдавала по Seagate 250Gb
Скрин 1 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Скрин 2 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

После переустановки винды данные в проге HDTune не изменились, а в DTemp никаких ощибок CRC.




> *ArnoZ*, 
> вот читаю и не пойму: тебе что всё это восстановить в полном объёме?


Восстановить что? Инфу я уже давно скинул, сейчас мучаю пустой винт, Объём ... я прикинул 13075 блоков * 512 байт один блок = 6694400 байт = 6,38Мб, так что потеря такого объёма не критична если ты про это.
А восстановить нужно сам винт если на нём действительно BADы.
Непонятно то что ни Victoria, ни MHDD, ни HD Regenerator их не видят и никакой Remap или Erase ничего не меняют, а Super Fdisk (из Hiren's Boot CD 10.4) при повторной проверке поверхности на BADы обнаруживает их 13075.




> Тут просто веник сыпется, убрать бады поможет полное форматирование его, а оно тебе надо ведь появятся новые. Ставь на систему хороший веник, а этот цепляй как дополнительный, но хранить на нем чет важное не рекомендую канешн. Работоспособность ты ему не вернешь, физический износ


А сыпется ли? И при полном формате происходит тоже что и при низкоуровневом формате? А как же проверка на BADы и их выбраковка?

Кстати родная утилита SeaTools в режиме Full Earase делает из 250Gb всего 128, это вроде бы особенность её работы. Хотя я делал восстановление заводского объема в Victoria Работа с 




> _Работа с Host Protected Area - изменение физического объема диска_
> Можно ли превратить 120 гигабайтный диск в 20 гб? Конечно да - например создать на нем один раздел на 20 Гб, а остальное не использовать. А чтобы он в BIOS'е при этом определялся тоже на 20? Еще несколько лет назад подобное было нельзя, а теперь можно, с помощью HPA. Но зачем? - спросите Вы. Например, для защиты информации от вирусов или от случайной порчи/удаления. Или, если старый BIOS зависает на автодетекте винта, превышающего 32 Гб, а перемычек, ограничивающих объем, производитель не предусмотрел... Или (не дай Бог), на винчестере появились бэд-блоки, в самом конце, и их надо скрыть от операционной системы, чтоб она даже не лезла туда при форматировании. В общем, вариантов много... А так как функция "обрезания" диска есть почти во всех современных винчестерах, рассмотрим ее подробнее.
> 
> Host Protected Area - это уменьшение количества доступных физических секторов на жестком диске, с соответствующей коррекцией паспорта диска. Т.е. диск, обрезанный HPA, будет определяться на меньший (по сравнению с заложенным производителем) объем, что сделает отрезанную часть недоступной ни ОС, ни BIOS. Соответственно, и другие программы, например форматирования и проверки, не смогут получить доступ к скрытой части. Обрезание диска происходит всегда с конца, т.е. с помощью HPA нельзя вырезать произвольную область в середине, и нельзя сдвинуть начало диска. Как и в случае с AAM, результаты HPA сохраняются после выключения питания.
> 
> Виктория позволяет задавать любой объем диска с помощью HPA, показывать реальный объем, а также восстанавливать заводской объем обрезанных дисков. Для этого служат соответствующие команды (вызываются клавишей F6 или консольной командой "HPA").
> 
> HPA - задать новый объем диска. После ввода команды появляется приглашение к вводу нового количества секторов (LBA). Нужно ввести и нажать ENTER. Если винт не выдал ошибку, он сразу скорректирует свой объем, в соответствии с введенным значением.
> 
> ...




Может быть это сделала Victoria 3.51, хотя а как же SeaTools?

Вот и утром был хорошо пройден Long Drive Self Test (длинный тест)




> http://www.techmaniacs.net/repairs_lab/1143/
> 
> Seagate Seatools
> Начнем знакомство с программы, созданной крупнейшим производителем жестких дисков фирмой Seagate. На официальном сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] можно найти программу под названием Seatools. Эта программа существует в двух вариантах. Для работы в среде Windows и для работы в среде MS-DOS. Начнем с версии для Windows. Программа имеет простой и понятный интерфейс. На заглавном экране выводится список всех имеющихся в системе жестких дисков. Поддерживаются как внутренние жесткие диски IDE и SATA, так и внешние, подключенные через USB или IEE1394 интерфейсы.
> 
> Системные требования для работы программы:
> Операционная система Windows 2K с установленным SP4 или Windows XP. Для инсталляции и работы программы требуется Microsoft .NET Framework v2.0 – это дополнение можно загрузить с официального сайта Microsoft.
> 
> При запуске программа выводит список имеющихся в системе жестких дисков. Эта программа позволяет тестировать не только жесткие диски производства Seagate. Несколько лет назад фирма Maxtor объединилась с компанией Quantum. Не так давно произошло слияние компаний Maxtor и Seagate, поэтому последняя версия Seatools поддерживает в полном объеме диагностику всех накопителей, произведенных за последние годы всеми этими фирмами. Кроме этого, программа в ограниченном объеме позволяет провести диагностику винчестеров и других производителей. Работа с программой очень проста. В окне программы ставится галочка в окошке напротив того накопителя, который необходимо проверить и нажимаем на кнопку “Basic Tests”.
> ...

----------


## Stych

*ArnoZ*, Мне кажется ты сильно углубился в детали. Зачем? Тебе нужен рабочий винт? Проще купить новый, он не так дорого стоит, и это будет подешевле потерянного времени и нервов.
А теперь по делу. Температура материнки может отображаться неправильно, встречал такие случаи что и на проце выдавала 120. В этом случае поможет приложение пальца к радиатору чипа материнки или процессора. Ты почувствуешь если будет температура больше 50-60 градусов) И я считаю температура материнки к бсодам винта отношения не имеет. Если хочеш так уже проверить винт, форматни его, поставь винду и юзай, на бадовом сыпящемся венике ты долго не проработаешь. Уж поверь мне. А работоспособность ты ему НИКАК НЕ ВЕРНЕШЬ ЕСЛИ ЕМУ ПРИХОДИТ КОНЕЦ!!! Так что мой совет, не мучайся.

PS И кстати на венике то у тя температура какая, видел? 45 градусов, а для винчестера это критическая температура, добьешь ты его совсем)

----------


## ArnoZ

> *ArnoZ*, Мне кажется ты сильно углубился в детали. Зачем? Тебе нужен рабочий винт? Проще купить новый, он не так дорого стоит, и это будет подешевле потерянного времени и нервов...


Возможно и глубоко, просто действительно нужен винт, и так пришлось эту 500 совсем недавно покупать, да и с деньгами сейчас вообще напряг (вот-вот получу ключи от голой квартиры)




> *ArnoZ*,.... 
> А теперь по делу. Температура материнки может отображаться неправильно, встречал такие случаи что и на проце выдавала 120. В этом случае поможет приложение пальца к радиатору чипа материнки или процессора. Ты почувствуешь если будет температура больше 50-60 градусов) И я считаю температура материнки к бсодам винта отношения не имеет. Если хочеш так уже проверить винт, форматни его, поставь винду и юзай, на бадовом сыпящемся венике ты долго не проработаешь. Уж поверь мне. А работоспособность ты ему НИКАК НЕ ВЕРНЕШЬ ЕСЛИ ЕМУ ПРИХОДИТ КОНЕЦ!!! Так что мой совет, не мучайся.


До установки кулера на радиатор чипа намерял мультитестером температуру около 85, рукой не дотронуться, после установки радиатор стал холодным.

Итог: после недели с лишним мучений и тестов снёс разделы, прогнал тест поверхности (утилитой extrim FDisk) -- всё ОК. Создал разделы -- тест поверхности и опять все ОК. После формата тоже. Поставил винду 27.06, дрова, антивирус, OSS2009 (28.06), проги, офис (29.06) utorrent 2.0.2 (29.06 в 18:47 поработал покачал, полет нормальный).
Утром 30.06 включил комп в 6:15 запустил utorent, и вот он первый BSOD в 9:36 BAD_POOL_CALLER. Код ошибки 0x000000c2, Параметр 1 -- 0x00000007, Параметр 2 -- 0x00000cd4, Параметр 3  -- 0x00000000, Параметр 4 -- 0x89d3785c. Драйвер причины - nvata.sys, адрес причины - nvata.sys+fc6f. Описание файла - NVIDIA® nForce(TM) IDE Performance Driver

Вот скрин
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Файл CLASSPNP.SYS только в этом одном дампе, в остальных его нет.

Пока что работаю вот в таком состоянии (и так угробил почти три недели), было предложение поставить винду на 500 и поработать без 250 возможно этим займусь на выходных. Сам также хочу попробовать снести OSS2009 может поможет, хотя из-за него раньше ничего небыло.



> *ArnoZ*, ...
> PS И кстати на венике то у тя температура какая, видел? 45 градусов, а для винчестера это критическая температура, добьешь ты его совсем)


Странно, знакомый ремонтник говорит, что 45 это рабочая температура для Seagate

P.S. Возможно до такого состояния довело то, что зимой были довольно частые отключения электричества, да и сын кнопочки тыкал. Да и комп за последний год и по неделе не выключался. Ещё в одной статейке прочел, что очень плохо отключение питания во время копирования и прочих операций. Кстати Smart после формата никак не изменился, а должен ли? Да вот еще перед BSODом звук начинает шипеть (пищать) -- дело в винте или матери?
У кого какие есть мнения? Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## ArnoZ

Снёс OSS2009 1 день полёт нормальный, посмотрю что дальше будет

3 день полёт нормальный. Странно на Ru-boardе была похожая трабла, только там удаление Outpostа не помогло. Посмотрю что у меня будет дальше, иногда и неделю BSOD небыло

----------


## Stych

По мнению производителей нормальная рекомендуемая рабочая температура жестких дисков – 35-40°С. Увеличение же температуры диска всего на 10°С – с 40°С до 50°С снижает надежность его работы более чем в два раза.

А что SMART вообще показывает? покажи на этой проге HDDScan_v2.8.

Звук откуда? Колонки? Динамик в системнике? Сам винт?

И вообще повесь ты его как дополнительный, правильно тебе говорят, да не мучайся.

----------


## ArnoZ

Вот скрины
CPUID Hardware Monitor 17.07.2010
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]



> А что SMART вообще показывает? покажи на этой проге HDDScan_v2.8.


HDDScan 3.2 S.M.A.R.T. Report 17.07.2010
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Вот другого винта WD [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

А вот Smart той же 250 после шаманства с кулером (почемуто не разогнался на материнке (сам вешал и мешает видюха чуток), да ещё помахал бумагой (мой вентилятор видать сперли в общаге там идет ремонт, придётся искать или покупать другой).
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Вот скрин с CPUID Hardware Monitor [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Винт повесил пока как основной BSODов небыло, неужели траблы были из-за Outposta, раньше то ведь небыло, хотя может они чего добавили?



> Звук откуда? Колонки? Динамик в системнике? Сам винт?


Звук был в колонках, но сейчас все нормально.
Т.е. не совсем, были траблы изначально со звуком при установке системы с родными дровами на звук колонки (Genius) иногда автоматом в Sound Manager неправильно определялись (как микрофон, хотя втыкал в разъём для колонок), после ручного переопределения всё работало нормально до следующего перезапуска компа. Иногда звук был с самого начала запуска системы.
С передней панели гнездо для наушников звук всегда был с самого начала запуска системы, а вот с задней панели нет, в чем дело? дрова?

----------


## zomber51

дарова у кого вин7 х32 а на материнке 4гигабайта оперативы но видно тока 3гига вот решение----------- мой скрин:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
а вот прога от старфорце:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## multiarc

На самом деле софт может использовать все 4 Гб. Но мониторинг производиться только трёх. ЗЫ зачем на на комп с 64 битным процессором и количеством памяти 4 Гб ставить x86 винду?

----------


## zomber51

> На самом деле софт может использовать все 4 Гб. Но мониторинг производиться только трёх. ЗЫ зачем на на комп с 64 битным процессором и количеством памяти 4 Гб ставить x86 винду?


дарова , х64 версии виндовс имеют свойство иногда глючить при запуске 32битных приложений. игры,особенно старые, вообще через одну запускаются да и программы тоже ну а мониторинг идет всей оперативки [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Я заюзал. Вот такая штука у меня теперь:




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## multiarc

> дарова , х64 версии виндовс имеют свойство иногда глючить при запуске 32битных приложений. игры,особенно старые, вообще через одну запускаются да и программы тоже ну а мониторинг идет все оперативки [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


На самом деле проблемы возникают только со специфическим софтом, и криворуким софтом. Софт написанный с учётом спецификаций работать будет на обоих и никакой разницы не будет. А остальной софт всё равно перепишут. К тому же в SP1 исправили кучу таких проблем несовместимости и продолжают исправлять. В общем борьба за работоспособность идёт со всех сторон. Работоспособность старых игр как раз так и исправляется. Обновлениями DX и т.п. Что касается старого софта который уже не обновишь тут действительно есть проблемы, но проблемы скорее как с семёркой как таковой, нежели проблема архитектуры.

----------


## Sanych

Софт, софтом. Но вот игрушки действительно не тянут на 7Х64 как не упирайся. Ну слишком уж это заумно для них. С софтом я проблем не видел на 64. А вот вернулся на Win7х32 именно что бы у малого все игры грузились.

----------


## zomber51

> Софт, софтом. Но вот игрушки действительно не тянут на 7Х64 как не упирайся. Ну слишком уж это заумно для них. С софтом я проблем не видел на 64. А вот вернулся на Win7х32 именно что бы у малого все игры грузились.


даров я вижу твой проц в разлочке у меня феном2  х2 545 разлочился до феном2 х4 в45 но валил  тест в эвересте по фото --- комп вис пришлось искать глючное ядро в биосе после манипуляций стал трёхядерным но с кэшем третьего уровня 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
а ты свой тестил?:ar:

----------


## Sanych

Тестили мне его, но я уже не помню что и как.

----------


## SDJ

Есть проблема.

Системный блок (состав: Материнская плата MSI,  Процесор 2 ядра по 1.8 Ггц, оперативная память 2гб, Видео карта GeF 7600), при подключении дополнительно рабочего винчестера компьютер включаеться, но на монитор нечего не выводиться.. "Слышно" что включился, и все кулера работают, но кроме эзвука кулеров нечего нету. Сам предполагаю сгорела материнская плата, но.. Хотел бы убедиться что это так и узнать какие детали работают хорошо и правильно, т.к. планирую продать всё содержимое.

----------


## JAHolper

Т.е. с одним винчестером всё работает?

----------


## SDS

Для начала по BIOS прогуляйтесь. При зазрузке нажмите клавишу "Delete".
Дальше - по уроку. Добавлю урок.
А если 2 -ва винчестера - надо выбрать пририоритетный, на котором система стоит.

----------


## SDJ

> Т.е. с одним винчестером всё работает?


Винчестер у меня один на 2 компа. Снимал с рабочего и подключал  на этот и всё написано как выше.


Ну попробую завтра в Биосе покапаться, если вызовиться вообще

----------


## Mouse

Что то я не понял, чего мой пост удалился??
Вопрос был в следующем: к какому шлейфу/порту подключался веник. Если к IDE, то не подсоединили ли на привод?
Какой блок питания(фирма и мощность) и сколько ампер на конках (смотреть на боковой стороне БП)?

----------


## SDS

> Винчестер у меня один на 2 компа. Снимал с рабочего и подключал  на этот и всё написано как выше.
> 
> 
> Ну попробую завтра в Биосе покапаться, если вызовиться вообще


А "железо" на 2-х компах идентичное?
Сомневаюсь...
Можете систему перенести с помощью Acronic.

----------


## SDJ

> Что то я не понял, чего мой пост удалился??
> Вопрос был в следующем: к какому шлейфу/порту подключался веник. Если к IDE, то не подсоединили ли на привод?
> Какой блок питания(фирма и мощность) и сколько ампер на конках (смотреть на боковой стороне БП)?


SATA, привода там нету.. следовательно питание правильно подключил

----------


## SDJ

> А "железо" на 2-х компах идентичное?
> Сомневаюсь...
> Можете систему перенести с помощью Acronic.



Толк от железа? Поломанный системный блок работал чётко, только потом поломка вышла с моником.. чинил моник, и потом  компьютер перестал работать, снял от туда привод и венчестер и купил новый системник..

----------


## Mouse

А мощности хватает у БП? Если он китайский аноним, то по амперам посмотреть. А потом, если он включается, то можно или в меню boot зайти, выбрать первое устройство загрузки, или если F8 не работает, то отключить с мамки все лишнее, оставить только старый веник, попробывать загрузить. Или выдернуть оперативу, если мамка не подаст сигнал, то она или подпалена, или БП сдох, и не может запустить железо. Это проще всего проверить. А по остальному проверку можно сделать с помощью другого компа.

----------


## SDS

> Толк от железа? Поломанный системный блок работал чётко, только потом поломка вышла с моником.. чинил моник, и потом  компьютер перестал работать, снял от туда привод и венчестер и купил новый системник..


Помолчу по умолчанию...

----------


## JAHolper

> Есть проблема.
> Системный блок (состав: Материнская плата MSI, Процесор 2 ядра по 1.8 Ггц, оперативная память 2гб, Видео карта GeF 7600), при подключении дополнительно рабочего винчестера компьютер включаеться, но на монитор нечего не выводиться.. "Слышно" что включился, и все кулера работают, но кроме эзвука кулеров нечего нету. Сам предполагаю сгорела материнская плата, но.. Хотел бы убедиться что это так и узнать какие детали работают хорошо и правильно, т.к. планирую продать всё содержимое.


Монитор как я понял общий и значит он рабочий.
Монитор на включение системника вообще никак не реагирует и остаётся в ждущем режиме? Если да, то пробовал ли ставить другую(рабочую) видеокарту?

Если пробовал и видеокарта рабочая, то скорее всего материнка.

Ну и ещё можешь попробовать достать ту оперативу, что стоит и поставить другую(попробовать разные слоты; если несколько планок, попробовать поставить по одной)


А веник подключать не обязательно, там биос всё равно должен выводить на моник необходимую инфу.

P.S. У меня недавно было два похожих случая. В первом сгорела видеокарта, во втором накрылся кабель от видеокарты к монитору.

----------

